# EN podkładka w znaczeniu confirmation



## mijaucito

Witajcie,

Chciałbym zapytać, czy znacie angielski odpowiednik polskiego słowa podkładka czyli potwierdzenie. 
Np. Ok, zrobię to teraz, ale wyślij mi jeszcze meila z prośbą o to, żebym miał podkładkę, jeśli szef o to zapyta 

Dzięki z góry za radę

Pozdrawiam


----------



## jasio

W tym kontekście zwykle spotykam się ze słowem "proof" albo "evidence". Ale najlepiej o takie rzeczy pytać na grupie angielskiej - tylko trzeba dobrze wytłumaczyć, o co Ci chodzi.


----------



## MB

Witam,

Przyznam że chwilę musiałem pomyśleć żeby znaleźć najbliższe temu słowo angielskie ale myślę że zaproponuję ci coś najtrafniejszego:


_*support*_.

Tylko pamiętaj że w tym znaczeniu jest to zawsze czasownik niepoliczalny.

Macmillan Dictionary opisuje to jako:
"
[UNCOUNTABLE] proof that something is true or correct
Do you have any support for your theory?
Thomas could offer no support for his allegations.
".


----------



## mijaucito

szymbert said:


> Witam,
> 
> Przyznam że chwilę musiałem pomyśleć żeby znaleźć najbliższe temu słowo angielskie ale myślę że zaproponuję ci coś najtrafniejszego:
> 
> 
> _*support*_.
> 
> Tylko pamiętaj że w tym znaczeniu jest to zawsze czasownik niepoliczalny.
> 
> Macmillan Dictionary opisuje to jako:
> "
> [UNCOUNTABLE] proof that something is true or correct
> Do you have any support for your theory?
> Thomas could offer no support for his allegations.
> ".




W korporacji czesto uzywamy sformuowania supporting document i przeszlo mi to przez mysl ale myslalem ze moze jest jakies potoczne slowo zwiazane z podkladka. Do tej pory uzywalem email confirmation ale moze proof /evidence jest lepsze. 
Obawiam sie ze jak poprosze obcokrajowca, ktory jednak nie bedzie English native speaker o support to coz... nie wiem czy zrozumie support w tym znaczeniu. Wbrew temu co sie mowi, nie kazdy w korpo zna przynajmniej dobrze angielski


----------



## Thomas1

Czasami używam "confirmation":
_Could you please send me a confirmation (e-mail)?_


----------



## kknd

moje pierwsze skojarzenie: „informal/offical approval [letter/mail/document etc.]”?

jeśli _evidence_ i _proof_, to warto zapewne rozważyć i jakąś komibację z _verification_.


----------



## jasio

kknd said:


> moje pierwsze skojarzenie: „informal/offical approval [letter/mail/document etc.]”?


"approval", to jest coś innego, niż OP podał jako przykład. To jest formalna zgoda na realizację działania albo poniesienie wydatku. Tymczasem OP miał na myśli raczej dowód, że działanie albo decyzja nastąpiły na skutek wniosku innej osoby, a nie z inicjatywy podmiotu domyślnego.


----------



## MB

mijaucito said:


> W korporacji czesto uzywamy sformuowania supporting document i przeszlo mi to przez mysl ale myslalem ze moze jest jakies potoczne slowo zwiazane z podkladka. Do tej pory uzywalem email confirmation ale moze proof /evidence jest lepsze.
> Obawiam sie ze jak poprosze obcokrajowca, ktory jednak nie bedzie English native speaker o support to coz... nie wiem czy zrozumie support w tym znaczeniu. Wbrew temu co sie mowi, nie kazdy w korpo zna przynajmniej dobrze angielski



Zawsze ty możesz być tą osobą która wprowadzi ten zwrot do słownika używanego w waszej korporacji.


----------

